# Woodworking as a hobby keeps us out of the bars and trouble . . .



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Years ago when I was married and my wife complained that I was spending too much time in the shop I used to tell her "it keeps me out of the bars and whorehouses". She still wasn't happy though. But see what CAN happen if you don't keep with the woodworking!

_Married TV actor wakes up to find his testicles have been STOLEN after he is drugged in Russian bar by attractive blonde working for organ traffickers. Dmitry Nikolaev was approached by a young woman in a bar in Moscow. The 30-year-old enjoyed a drink and a sauna with her before he blacked out. He woke the next morning in a bus stop in acute pain and covered in blood. Rushed to hospital where he was told that his testicles had been removed. Police believe he was spiked and procedure was carried out in a 'skillfully manner". They fear that his testicles were removed by a gang selling organs on the black market. (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2969992/Married-TV-actor-wakes-testicles-STOLEN-drugged-Russian-bar-attractive-blonde-working-organ-traffickers.html)_

This could have been any one of us! So keep holed up in the basement or garage building something, Anything! : )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

My ex-wife had same complaint. For one year I did not go to the shop or fix anything around the house. After a year I was informed I could go to the shop to fix things in the house but only for 1/2 hour to do any projects. Still nothing got done. Almost two years and we got divorced. I went to Iraq soon after and after 3 years came home and married my current wife. In five years I have never heard a complaint. She brings me tea, lets me know it is time to eat and when it is late and time for bed. Now the magic flows from the shop non stop.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> My ex-wife had same complaint. For one year I did not go to the shop or fix anything around the house. After a year I was informed I could go to the shop to fix things in the house but only for 1/2 hour to do any projects. Still nothing got done. Almost two years and we got divorced. I went to Iraq soon after and after 3 years came home and married my current wife. In five years I have never heard a complaint. She brings me tea, lets me know it is time to eat and when it is late and time for bed. Now the magic flows from the shop non stop.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


She would have been an x wife long before a year was up.


----------

